# Need trainer Chicago area - agressive dog



## mkr (Nov 13, 2009)

I rescued a large male German Shepherd from Chicago Animal control on Western in August. He socialized very well with my other male shepherd, cats, horses, etc. He is fine with people at my horse farm. He displays dog agression - barking lunging at other dogs while on walks. He also displays some agression towards strangers that stop and want to pet him, or men dressed in black. He has been to obedience classes, heels, recalls, etc. no interest in people or dogs in the classes. I am looking for someone in the Chicago area to help me with him. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tting1010 (Apr 6, 2010)

The best trainer that I know of with any breed is Suburban K9 in Bartlett. Call them @ 630-289-8470. They work in tandem with Bark Avenue Daycamp out there. My GSD was showing the same attributes and Matt fixed that very fast. 

I take my GSD to their doggy daycare there too and he gets all the socialization he could ever need there. The staff have all passed the PCSA Certified Pet Care Technicians certification and have also been trained by Matt Covey (trainer)

It's also where I board and groom my pup too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would recommend Janice Triptow, Dog Behavior Solutions: 
Dog Behavior Solutions


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

MKR, you have a PM.


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

The gf and I used this guy
Leader Of The Pack Dog Training
He trains german shepherds for the army and basically his training method is that the dog needs to listen to YOU. We have a very stubborn dog who thinks its in charge and when this guy was helping us train it, her ears would go back and she would be mentally worn out from being challenged so much. It's helped to let the dog know that you are the boss, not the dog.


----------

